# Minimum bend radius for PEX



## pwschiller (Feb 15, 2011)

What are peoples' experiences with using supports for tight radius bends in PEX tubing. I've seen two approaches to providing support to the tubing so that it doesn't kink; one basically looks like a piece of PVC conduit and the other clips around the PEX tubing, supporting the inner radius of the tubing throughout the 90 degree bend. Does the conduit  approach allow for a tighter bend radius? Even if you can bend the tubing into a tight radius by giving it support, does the tight bend create problems for the tubing long term?

I'm not finding what are bend radiuses for the bend supports offered by Uponor and Viega, does anyone know what they are for 1/2" through 1-1/4" PEX? Are there other supports or methods that have worked for people?


----------



## Paver56 (Feb 15, 2011)

I did my entire house when we built.  I have about 1500 ft in concrete and the other 5500 is clipped up.  Some areas I used 4' strips of alluminum and the rest we used plastic wirsbo clips.  The clips have a single screw that goes into the subfloor.  I went down and back between every joist.  I think they worked well when making the bends.  One thing I would recommend is to wait until you have the pex up before you put the clips where you want to turn it.  I put all of the clips up on the straight runs before running the pex and then was able to place them where they were needed around the turns.  An 8" radius is about as tight as we could go which worked out perfect for the 16" OC joists.  Just be patient and take your time.


----------



## Willman (Feb 15, 2011)

For standard pex I have used the curve supports, two of them in line is about as tight of a radius as you would want to go. I use the wall mount curve supports for domestic water coming out of a wall. No need for copper stubs and extra joints. Another thing I do is use a heat gun to gently warm the tubing prior to bending. Seems to curve easier. Now if your using PAP not a lot of bend support is needed.

Will


----------

